# Sake & Kombu steamed lobsters, finished on the grill



## sw2geeks (Feb 12, 2014)

Was fixing up my Valentines Day recipe for the newspaper last Sunday. Last year I did lobster tails, this year it is whole lobster.

My wife's birthday was also Sunday, so I was killing to bird with one stone (or lobsters :biggrin: ).

When grilling whole lobsters, I find that it is better to partially cook them first by boiling or steaming them before putting them out on the grill to help keep them from drying out. This being extra special for Valentine's Day, I decided to steam them in sake with kombu (seaweed) before grilling.

Everything worked out as planed, and the lobsters turned out great, with taste of sake, sea and char from the grill.

Here are some pics.
































You can check out the recipe and more pics here.
http://www.dfw.com/2014/02/12/867664/weekend-chef-grilled-lobsters.html


----------



## gavination (Feb 12, 2014)

Looks mighty tasty! I'll have to give this a go. Too bad it's an arm and a leg to get Maine lobster out here. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mrmnms (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice touch with sake and kombu! Do you also believe that parcooking helps the meat release from the shells? I do it before grilling or sous vide.


----------



## sw2geeks (Feb 12, 2014)

Mrmnms said:


> Nice touch with sake and kombu! Do you also believe that parcooking helps the meat release from the shells? I do it before grilling or sous vide.



It sure does.


----------



## sw2geeks (Feb 13, 2014)

Lobsters are on sale this weekend, guess we will have lobster 2 weekends in a row, woo-hew!


----------



## pitonboy (Feb 13, 2014)

How long do you steam it for?


----------



## sw2geeks (Feb 13, 2014)

I steamed them for 6 minutes then grilled them for 10. There is a link to the recipe at the bottom of the first post.


----------

